# Transmanche Ferries..



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

A new ferry service from Newhaven to Dieppe

http://www.transmancheferries.com/default.htm

Site not fully functional yet.. or service running but looks promising


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jim,

This isn't a new operator, they've been plying this route for quite some time, probably not used much by the brits because of the hoverspeed fast ferry that used to run on the same route but much quicker. Now thats finished it might become more popular if the prices are competitive. About a 3 - 4 hr crossing if I remember correctly.

pete.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dieppe*

Hi

Think they have been running about four years but from memory are not very price friendly if that makes sense!

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks guys... my mistake


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

My daughter used to run an hotel in Newhaven 3 years ago...have to say the ferry used to look rather decrepit, and as far as I understand was laid up for a considerable time due to safety aspects.

Perhaps it's a different ferry/boat nowadays?

Texas


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

My brother-in-law lives in Newhaven and we visit about once a year. We always have a walk round the quayside when we visit and there's usually a Transmanche ferry sitting there. To my mind it doesn't look the bees knees and we have never felt the need to patronise its wares and, in any case, the fares like for like have never seemed competitive for us. I'm happy to be contradicted if someone thinks they're a steal!


----------

